
Boeing Finds Fuel-Tank Debris in Two-Thirds of 737 Max Jets Inspected - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeing-finds-fuel-tank-debris-in-two-thirds-of-undelivered-737-max-jets-inspected-so-far-11582336382
======
bediger4000
Don't aerospace companies take pains to prevent debris in their structures? I
took a tour of McDonnel Douglas' aircraft assembly building in St Louis in the
mid-80s. They were building AV-8B wings, and taking particular care not to get
x-acto knife blades or candy wrappers in the layers of composite material.
They did ultrasonic scans of the wing skins to ensure no "de-bonds" or
inclusions occurred.

What can we deduce from finding debris in the majority of these jets' fuel
tanks? Sloppy manufacturing, followed by lax or non-existent QA? Sabotage?
Fuel with crud in it?

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/9CDCv](https://archive.is/9CDCv)

